# Restoration Elddis autoquest 400 1991 diesel



## magnificent (Mar 7, 2010)

replaced old 3 ring and grill, with a 4 ring and grill and oven.....undersealed the vehicle..new carpet .replaced skylights, (2 ).replaced left front light brand new,..replaced timing belt/fan belt....new starter motor....total respray of vehicle...new plugs/oil/filter.....Ebispacher diesel heater...replaced carver cascade 11...serious rewiring was carried out..new stereo..crankshaft oil seal..camshaft oil seal..rocker cover gasket...new roll pins /mirror stocks...new distance mirrors..gearbox oil seal..outer, nearside CV joint inner..cleaned out oil pump..new inverter,240 volt....new pads +shoes front and back...2 type 550 outline markers , reversing ...10 amp battery charger,+conditioner...2, 100 AH hour batteries...2 positive 2 negative, quick fit battery connectors...new ariel + booster....new foam for all seating and material for recovering......has anyone else done similer with the autoquest.??................has anyone got this model and year.??  be glad to hear from you ..cheers..


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 7, 2010)

You have done well there, well done

Peter


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 7, 2010)

well done maggi now stop spending and get out and enjoy it


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 7, 2010)

This was the best job I had done to my Eldiss.








  Got the gap bridged and the seat boxes made into lockers. I got extra 'hidden' storage under the false floor.


----------



## barnybg (Mar 7, 2010)

*Elddis*

*I LOVES MY ELDDIS 400 gt* but i made a wee mistake,its not a 93 its a 95 (as it was on an ' M ' reg ) lovely lay out and good looking furniture etc.The 2 ltr Petrol has plenty of poke ( i have done 85 mph in it !) and at _ normal speeds _ approx. 30 mpg...........since converting to LPG on a flick over switch,have nearly doubled that figure ,when compared to cost.


----------



## ajs (Mar 7, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Got the gap bridged and the seat boxes made into lockers. _*I got extra 'hidden' storage under the false floor.*_





 we know where to look now....

 regards 
aj


----------

